# I love our food company



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

So the other day at work our food rep came by. She offered us a case of steaks at half price. My boss looked at the rep and laughed. He said why would I buy these? They aren’t even seals right. Rep said I know that’s why I’m offering them to you at half price. My boss said if you wanna give them to me I’ll take them but I’m not buying steaks that I can’t store. Well the rep just gave us the steaks. Now I have a 58 day dry aged 50oz porterhouse I have to cook tonight. Kinda excited not gonna lie. I’ll take pics once I unwrap the steak from the butcher paper I put it in


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> So the other day at work our food rep came by. She offered us a case of steaks at half price. My boss looked at the rep and laughed. He said why would I buy these? They aren’t even seals right. Rep said I know that’s why I’m offering them to you at half price. My boss said if you wanna give them to me I’ll take them but I’m not buying steaks that I can’t store. Well the rep just gave us the steaks. Now I have a 58 day dry aged 50oz porterhouse I have to cook tonight. Kinda excited not gonna lie. I’ll take pics once I unwrap the steak from the butcher paper I put it in


Can't wait to see that steak on a plate


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)




----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Think I’m going to do a reverse sear on this thing. Gonna bake it in the oven at 250 for an hour then sear and rest


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

it’s going down for real! Whisky mushrooms, Worcestershire onions, and russet taters. You can tell from the pic but the black bottle is white truffle oil to finish the steak with


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

just outa the oven


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

here we go


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

That looks amazing!


----------



## wisdomwalker (Jun 20, 2009)

A+, #1 Good job. Looks fantastic. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Thanks guys


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Gotta visit your place next time I go to asheville...food looks awesome


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

I made that at the house. Heck I’ll provide the food and smokes, you bring the whisky lol


----------



## PRUHDLR (Jan 12, 2022)

Salt and pepper on my steak .... ONLY !! --- pruhdlr


----------

